
TPUTH — Socially Generated Newspaper for Geeks - danw
http://tputh.com/
======
jgrahamc
Congratulations on finding a five letter .com domain name that was available.

~~~
bgraves
I'm pretty sure I've seen plenty of 5 letter .com domain names available using
nxdom.com (started by someone here at HN). Especially ones that aren't easily
pronounceable such as TPUTH.

I'd check to verify, but nxdom is blocked by my employer now because of the
GAE hosting, I think.

------
pgr
This seems to be from the guys over at <http://informationarchitects.jp/> \-
which explains the heavily typographic layout.

I actually think it would be fantastic as a daily email round.

------
ohashi
quick impression: it's taking most popular stories from (social news sites
like this?) and then creating a frontpage of them with... editing?

I trust the crowd but want to edit them...

~~~
CWuestefeld
Those "headlines with attitude" are going to get old really fast.

------
comboy
yeah, size matters ;)

because font size is the only original thing for me in this project

~~~
bhp
The font and its size make the headlines extremely hard to read.

------
zzkt
TPUTX?

~~~
ntoshev
They imitate ТРУД in cyrillic, meaning "labor". It looks like a newspaper of
the ruling communist party in some Eastern European country.

Who is the fourth guy after Eric/Bill/Steve?

~~~
widell
The official newspaper of the Communist rule of Soviet was called Pravda.
Pravda is russian for "Truth". I think this is what they are joking with.

